# CKS's Biggest 3 Day Sale Ever in Buena Vista



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

CKS Retail Storefront Mega Sale
3 days only......
Thursday - Saturday- October 27-29th only

Take 40% off any 1 item in stock.

Stock up for the holidays now, or get ready for the 2012 paddling season with 2011 gear and boats. 

Must bring in this coupon. 

Not valid for on line( e commerce ) sales, or phone sales. In store only. Excludes Jackson Kayaks, Liquid Logic Stompers, Used Gear, Special Orders, or Back Ordered items. 

CKS 
327 E Main St.
Buena Vista Colorado, 81211
719 395 8653 x 2
CKS Location


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

The sale has been awesome. Some folks have gotten some killer deals on great products. Call us at 719 395 8653 x 2 with any questions. The sun is out and the river is flowing.


----------

